# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy chấn AMADA lỗi No.5011

## understandp

Em có con mày chấn AMADa ntn 
Đang dùng thì bị mất điện đột ngột , hôm sau em bật máy lên hiện luôn lỗi NO.5011 mà e ko thể nào resest lại dc để khởi động bơm.
Các cao nhân cho e lời khuyên với.

----------

